# Speakers and headphone jack trouble



## FlyinDutchmann (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello 8)
I have been using FreeBSD for some time, and have a problem that is more annoying than problematic, and have sought answers since january on how to solve it but to no avail. I have a compaq running Windows and FreeBSD both, with some speakers that plug into the headphone jack, which is located on the front of the laptop. FreeBSD does not detect the jack,I show 3 sound cards and have tested all 3. sound only comes from the on board laptop speakers, and I cannot seem to figure out how to route the sound to the jack on the front of the laptop. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 19, 2010)

Does the jack work when you are in Windows?


----------



## FlyinDutchmann (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, it does.....It also works with Ubuntu Linux, mandriva, centos, OSX, etc etc.....I have used almost every os out there, and prefer FreeBSD over them all. I just would like to get the speakers working with it so I could stop using Windows altogether.:e


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread may be helpful.  Of course the values will probably be different on your machine.  See snd_hda(4).


----------



## FlyinDutchmann (Dec 19, 2010)

I dont know how to add hints 8(


----------



## FlyinDutchmann (Dec 19, 2010)

I fixed it by accident...I opened a terminal and entered `sysctl hw.snd.defaults_unit=1` and the speakers came on :/ after 8 months thats all I had to do? :/Anyway its fixed


----------

